# Madagascar Cichlids



## BlueLineAquaticsSC (Jul 16, 2021)

Stocking a 90g and was wondering if anyone had experience with Madagascar Cichlids and their care requirements, ease of breeding, aggression levels, etc


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but 
Although a 90 is a bit small for many Madagascan cichlids, there are a few that can tolerate that compact space.
Most Paretroplus get too large, and because they are a shoaling species need much larger tanks.
The only one of the genus I consider right for that tank may be Paraetroplus kierneri
















Another genus that might work in that size tank are some of the Ptychchromis
Below Pty.sp tarantsy








male above, female with fry below








Paratilapia are a possibility, but as they mature they get quite aggressive with each other if the space is too small








I have not found them aggressive with Paretroplus, but (below) even in a 400 gal pool, they are always at each other


----------

